# Groin Pain.



## Slick (3 Sep 2022)

I've had really irksome lower back pain for some time, 2 years plus. Really long story short, I've been all round the houses trying to get help with it and when it developed into annoying groin pain that would render my right leg powerless, I thought I would give physio one last go. Miraculously, the back pain went after just a couple of sessions with a new stretching regime but the groin pain is probably worse. I did quite a tough ride last Sunday and was in real trouble coming over the final climb and on the last couple of flat miles home, I felt the muscle spasm in the groin and all remaining strength vanished from that 1 leg. Nearly a week later, I'm still in a lot of pain and tried a wee 2 mile cycle to the shops this morning which I managed but it felt like I had done a 100 miles. 

I just wondered if this had ever happened to anyone else who could offer any advice a I've about had it with physio?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2022)

It probably is NOT _*iliac artery endofibrosis*_ but I have linked to an article on that in case you don't find any other cause for the problem. Many doctors don't seem to have heard of the condition so they might miss it.

Oh, and @Oldfentiger had problems similar to yours so he might be able to offer some advice?

Good luck with sorting it out!


----------



## Joffey (4 Sep 2022)

I have been suffering with groin pain for 4 months now so I literally feel your pain.

Rest seemed to work for me, 3 months of it in the end. My groin feels like it's healing now but I still get niggles.

Good luck


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It probably is NOT _*iliac artery endofibrosis*_ but I have linked to an article on that in case you don't find any other cause for the problem. Many doctors don't seem to have heard of the condition so they might miss it.
> 
> Oh, and @Oldfentiger had problems similar to yours so he might be able to offer some advice?
> 
> Good luck with sorting it out!



Wow, I've never heard of such a condition, but thankfully that doesn't sound like my issue , thanks for posting the link though.

I suspect my issue is more likely some sort of tear, as the final spasm I described was a similar feeling when I've experienced tears in my back.


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2022)

Joffey said:


> I have been suffering with groin pain for 4 months now so I literally feel your pain.
> 
> Rest seemed to work for me, 3 months of it in the end. My groin feels like it's healing now but I still get niggles.
> 
> Good luck



Yeah, probably rest is the answer. I would hate to be off the bike for that length of time though.

I should have just been satisfied with my commute rides, but I tried to push it and looks like I may have damaged something.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Sep 2022)

Ice and heat, rest. Then asses if it's getting better. Gradually reintroduce light exercise


----------



## Slick (7 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Ice and heat, rest. Then asses if it's getting better. Gradually reintroduce light exercise



Its getting rest, but no better. Nearly 2 weeks off the bike now. I hate being off the bike.


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Its getting rest, but no better. Nearly 2 weeks off the bike now. I hate being off the bike.



What does the physio say?
Have they checked your hips? Arthritis can lead to pain in the groin area


----------



## Slick (7 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> What does the physio say?
> Have they checked your hips? Arthritis can lead to pain in the groin area



Physio doesn't know about the latest setback, but prior to this, told me that everything was fine and I just needed to do the exercises she gave me. I do have an issue in 1 hip, but I'm assured its muscular.


----------



## vickster (7 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Physio doesn't know about the latest setback, but prior to this, told me that everything was fine and I just needed to do the exercises she gave me. I do have an issue in 1 hip, but I'm assured its muscular.



Have you had an X-ray? Ask your gp if not, to rule that out.
Are you doing the exercises as suggested. If so and not helping, get back to the physio by email?


----------



## Slick (8 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> Have you had an X-ray? Ask your gp if not, to rule that out.
> Are you doing the exercises as suggested. If so and not helping, get back to the physio by email?



I was doing them and got some quick results for my back, so I was keen to keep going with the groin stretches. I was becoming less convinced by every passing week but I was assured they would eventually help, until I suffered quite a setback whilst out on the bike. I haven't done any since, as I've obviously damaged something and I don't want to make it worse. I have another physio appointment next week and I planned to rest it until then and take it from there. I don't think I've been to a GP this century, as all they would do is prescribe pain killers.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Sep 2022)

There's a condition called Gilmore's groin, athletic pubalgia which is a common cause of groin pain in athletes - have a Google - get back to me if you need anymore info.

Hip arthritis can also cause groin pain - which cycling can be a trigger for.

A good excercise is of the ab wheel roller - but you need the technique dialled or else you will hurt your back even more


----------



## Slick (9 Sep 2022)

kingrollo said:


> There's a condition called Gilmore's groin, athletic pubalgia which is a common cause of groin pain in athletes - have a Google - get back to me if you need anymore info.
> 
> Hip arthritis can also cause groin pain - which cycling can be a trigger for.
> 
> A good excercise is of the ab wheel roller - but you need the technique dialled or else you will hurt your back even more



I've googled that, and whilst I could be very wrong, it doesn't sound like it is Gilmores groin, as my pain is pretty constant and not made worse by movement. Cycling is almost impossible now because of the weakness it causes more than the pain.


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> I've googled that, and whilst I could be very wrong, it doesn't sound like it is Gilmores groin, as my pain is pretty constant and not made worse by movement. Cycling is almost impossible now because of the weakness it causes more than the pain.



Hernia?
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/inguinal-hernia-repair/
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/inguinal-hernia.287592/


----------



## Slick (11 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> Hernia?



Don't think so, no lump or anything and whilst my lifting days are over, there's no particular action that brings the pain on, it remains reasonably constant.

That said, the pain level is starting to subside so much so, I even managed a few stretches today, so I'm hopeful of a couple of commute rides next week.

My next planned physio appointment is a week Tuesday, so I'm happy to wait until then to hear what they think.


----------



## bigjim (13 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Don't think so, no lump or anything and whilst my lifting days are over, there's no particular action that brings the pain on, it remains reasonably constant.
> 
> That said, the pain level is starting to subside so much so, I even managed a few stretches today, so I'm hopeful of a couple of commute rides next week.
> 
> My next planned physio appointment is a week Tuesday, so I'm happy to wait until then to hear what they think.



Have you had your PSA checked?


----------



## Slick (13 Sep 2022)

bigjim said:


> Have you had your PSA checked?



No.


----------



## bigjim (13 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> No.



Get it done ASAP. I had groin pain, before my diagnosis. Lower back pain is also an indication. Probably nothing but worth it for the piece of mind.


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2022)

So, given some of the possibilities, the news that whilst the pain may be mainly in the groin area, the fault lies in my abductor muscles. The worst part is that apparently every other muscle in the body has a back up muscle if one other fails, but not the abductor. This explains why the leg would fail so spectacular on a tough ride. So no cycling for another couple of weeks and lots of strengthening exercises to do. Can't wait.


----------

